# INCHEON | The Sharp Songdo Arc Bay | 162m | 532ft | 49 fl x 4 | U/C



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Songdo Block B3, Yeonsu-gu, Incheon, South Korea
162m / Residential / App / 2019-2022

49Fl : x4
































http://www.dongil82.co.kr/news/news.asp?bbsIdx=1048&pageNum=1&keyword=&checktype


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Woops, small mistake, there will be 4 towers and not 5. Can anyone correct the title? Thank you.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Updated renders:
















































Daum 카페


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Keeps getting better. Looks like a high-end condo from Toronto


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Apartments to go for sale starting next month under the name: "*The Sharp Songdo Arc Bay*"






포스코건설 더샵


더샵, 브랜드, 분양안내




www.thesharp.co.kr

























Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

포스코건설 더샵


더샵, 브랜드, 분양안내




www.thesharp.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

포스코건설 더샵


더샵, 브랜드, 분양안내




www.thesharp.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

포스코건설 더샵


더샵, 브랜드, 분양안내




www.thesharp.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

포스코건설 더샵


더샵, 브랜드, 분양안내




www.thesharp.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

포스코건설 더샵


더샵, 브랜드, 분양안내




www.thesharp.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

포스코건설 더샵


더샵, 브랜드, 분양안내




www.thesharp.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

포스코건설 더샵


더샵, 브랜드, 분양안내




www.thesharp.co.kr


----------

